# Smoking Out the Rear Tail lights



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey guys im back, ive taken a little brake from the forums ive been busy partying it up this summer but now its back to work....

i want to smoke out the rear tail lights... one of my friends did it to his protege and i think it looks sick and i find that it would look nutz on the exy...

let me know what you guys think and how i would be able to do this..


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

There's a special paint called "Night Shades" which blacks out your light lens while still permiting light to shine through.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You can also get Lamin-X dark film and apply it to the tail lights. Easier to remove later on, should you get sick of it 

http://www.lamin-x.com/


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

sounds good guys... im definatly going to look in to it, i am very excited to see what it is going to look like....let me know if you find any pics of exys with smoked out lighs ...maybe ill be the first one...mwahaha THE FIRST!!!
lol


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

JayTrail said:


> sounds good guys... im definatly going to look in to it, i am very excited to see what it is going to look like....let me know if you find any pics of exys with smoked out lighs ...maybe ill be the first one...mwahaha THE FIRST!!!
> lol


If you wanna see how it's gonna look like before spending the big bucks, use....PhotoShop. hehehe


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello everyone,

The other day I believe I found a site that let you buy those sticky film like tint and let you paint over them and stick them on your tail lights or headlights, even your windows. But now i can't find that site anywhere.
Does anyone know where I can find it ?

Also I'm looking to tint my tail light chromes, like a reflective tint... Anyone know where I can get them ?

Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

www.lamin-x.com


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> www.lamin-x.com


Double-post mate.  The link is already at the top. hehehe


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Thats where I thought too... but the site look a lot different.
The other one have pics from people who have it installed on their cars and sent it in to the site to post up.
Also on this site now I can't find the tint from spray painting on.



aussietrail said:


> Double-post mate.  The link is already at the top. hehehe


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> Thats where I thought too... but the site look a lot different.
> The other one have pics from people who have it installed on their cars and sent it in to the site to post up.
> Also on this site now I can't find the tint from spray painting on.


The examples/showcase of smoked tail-lights (which do not need spray painting) can be found in the above link in the Following section.

Have you looked there?


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> The examples/showcase of smoked tail-lights (which do not need spray painting) can be found in the above link in the Following section.
> 
> Have you looked there?



Yup, I have... but its totally different than what i saw before.
Before was a sheet of clear tint with micro holes on them to allow you paint over it, when you peel the top layer off after painting them, it only leave tiny paint spots from far it look like a solid color, but if you look very close you'll see tiny dots of paint, which is why the lights can pass through. (if you're not sure whats i'm talking about, its like those buses that we sometime see on the street with pictures painted all over the windows, you can't see from the outsdie because you can only see the picture, but from inside looking out, you can see outside.)
I'm not sure if it make any sense of how i'm explaining it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I know exactly what you're describing wasabi 

Will try and find it for you on the net.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Double-post mate.  The link is already at the top. hehehe


Woops, thanks Jalal. Cheers! :thumbup:


----------



## Nero D S 1250 (Nov 16, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> There's a special paint called "Night Shades" which blacks out your light lens while still permiting light to shine through.


i've wanted to smoke/charcoal the lights on my car for quite some time... i just recently got an '01 Nissan Sentra SE and this paint sounds very interesting... Is it less expensive than buying a Sentra-specific kit that i would have to have installed...? This paint stuff sounds very interesting... i'm looking for the darkest color possible as i would eventually like my entire car to be black... i've plans to paint the wheels this weekend...


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nightshaded is cheaper but their is also more room for error. If I had to choose, I'll just go with the pre-cut film from Lamin-X. Check out the B-15 forums as some members there have darkened their tails with Nightshades.


----------



## Nero D S 1250 (Nov 16, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> Nightshaded is cheaper but their is also more room for error.


Can you expound on that...?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nightshades is paint. You have to mask, let each shade dry properly, and also paint evenly. Too much room for error, compared to a contact film overlay that is already cut to fit (as in the case with the B-15).


----------



## Nero D S 1250 (Nov 16, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> Nightshades is paint. You have to mask, let each shade dry properly, and also paint evenly. Too much room for error, compared to a contact film overlay that is already cut to fit (as in the case with the B-15).


i see... Thank you... i'll look into both...


----------

